# Spam filter bouncing authorization e-mail?



## Tratyn Runewind (Jan 19, 2002)

Hello!

(Whoo-hoo!  My first post on the shiny new boards!  )

So, I sign up for the new boards this morning, and sit back eagerly awaiting my authorization e-mail.  For the first few empty checks, I figure that a rush of re-registering members is slowing the system with a bit of a bottleneck.  But after several hours pass with still no trace of it, I begin to suspect that something is seriously wrong.

So I start wading through my account provider's faq and help pages, and I discover that some recent internal reshuffling has resulted (among other things) in a change in their anti-spam policy, and that e-mails from domains without reverse DNS lookup enabled are being bounced.  This seems to be a one-size-fits-all policy, with no way for individual users to waive it for their own accounts.  Well, the account was free - and worth every penny.  Unable to post here to discuss the problem with the mods, and suspecting that any e-mails they send me would just be bounced also, I go ahead and start looking around for a new e-mail account.

After obtaining a new account, I enter it into my user profile, and get an authorization e-mail almost instantly (Yes, moderators, it's still good old me).  And while I'm very happy so far with my new account, I am still wondering A) whether that anti-spam filter really was the actual cause of my problem, B) whether anyone else has had similar difficulties, and C) whether there might be any effective solution to the problem less drastic than getting a new e-mail address.  

Does anyone out there have any ideas on this one?


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 20, 2002)

*Same thing happened to me*

After I saw this thread, I changed my e-mail to my ISP, not my personal domain, and got the authorization e-mail instantly.


Annoying, but it seems to have worked.  We'll know if I can actually see this post.

I was starting to get REALLY frustrated.  I sure hope these new boards show off some really cool features soon, for all the trouble they seem to be causing.


----------



## Tratyn Runewind (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi again!

Well, it's nice in an odd way to know that it's not just me having this problem.  And I'm certainly glad that someone got some use out of my posting.  I'm guessing that Dalan's problem, which he mentions in this thread, might be something similar.  It's comforting to know that the mods are willing to walk the extra mile with those who don't want to abandon their current e-mail accounts.

There do seem to be some interesting, and potentially useful and fun, changes to the new boards.  Heck, just this "Preview Reply" button will be a boon to me in catching mistyped or forgotten vBcode tags.  And while an inability to communicate with the mods about the problem was frustrating to me too, it does seem to me to be a bit unfair to blame it on the new boards.  They are, after all, sending the e-mails promptly; it appears to be inflexible filtering policies that are bouncing them back.  

So if your e-mails are failing to show, you might want to see if your account's spam filters are more configurable than my old one was.  With luck, all it will take will be a few mouse clicks to be up and posting!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 20, 2002)

A few people do seem to be having this problem; unfortunately there's nothing that can be done at this end to solve it.  You'll need to either turn off/configure your spam filters (as if a messagage from here could ever be considered spam!) or, if that's not possible, use a different email address.

I've started towork through the list of people who sent me "Help!" emails, but it could take a while.  If you happen to be near the bottom of the list, then I apologise for the delay.


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 20, 2002)

No Problem.  Now that we know what the issue is, we've used our alternate e-mail addresses, and we're OK.  The real problem was that we couldn't post that we were having a problem, and since I don't control my e-mail host, I didn't even know it was happening.


Thanks.


----------



## Tratyn Runewind (Jan 21, 2002)

Hi again!

Yes, as WizarDru said, everything's copacetic here at my end now.  I'm actually happier with my new account than my old, so as the Gaffer says, "all's well as turns out better."  And speaking of nice new features, it looks like the admins can now turn any thread into an "Announcement" that stays at the top of the display.  Seems like a handy tool for keeping useful news visible.

And, as WizarDru also said, thanks.  Getting a new software package up and running properly can take a lot of fine-tuning; but this spam filter thing is a headache that's not really under the mods' control.


----------

